# Rogers cable outage



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm jealous. Here in Nether York the service, net wise anyway, has been often spotty.

While it was @home, it was pretty good until the later, disastrous part. Then it has been never as good as the original @home. There was one period when I was without the net for a week. What was really infuriating though was the very frequent loss of block sync.

Things have been significantly better with Extreme, this was the first hiccup.

We shall see how the Yahoo! Rogers thing fares.  

iG/<


----------



## _Outcast_ (Oct 17, 2003)

You should be back up now iGeek. Rogers had a fibre cut around noon yesterday on Wilson avenue west of Jane. I suspect that was the cause of your interruption. 

I just got home from there a little while ago. Everything was back as of 23:40 or so.

You can thank the driver of the truck that sangged the aerial fibre for the outage. Apart from that it was just another boring day.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm jealous. Here in Nether York the service, net wise anyway, has been often spotty.

While it was @home, it was pretty good until the later, disastrous part. Then it has been never as good as the original @home. There was one period when I was without the net for a week. What was really infuriating though was the very frequent loss of block sync.

Things have been significantly better with Extreme, this was the first hiccup.

We shall see how the Yahoo! Rogers thing fares.  

iG/<


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Rogers has a 1-800 or a 1-866 number that you can call to handle problems like this (at least they do in Ottawa). There have been a few times I've called them. Once you get through the menu system to an actual person it's not bad. Sometimes they can fix it from the office by zapping your set-top box and sometimes they send out a person.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

Anyone know what the Rogers outage was all about? No TV and no net from morning until midnight today. Their site seems to be silent on the subject.

Never mind the TV, but they somehow always manage to figure out when I really need to use the web, and automagically create an outage.  

Seems like quite a large area was affected today. Or rather, yesterday.

iG/<


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Gotta say that down here in south Etobicoke things with Rogers for me has been great for years. there was a period of outages last month as they upgraded the system, but it's been rock solid before and since then. YMMV


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

I was having issues all day... Not sure what the problem was, but my Moto modem was in and out a good part of the day. Now the rates just suck. Might be fixed tomorrow...

H!


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Same problem here. No cable or feed from 3:00 PM until after dinner. Rogers support said they were working on something (whatever that means).


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

> I'm jealous. Here in Nether York the service, net wise anyway, has been often spotty.
> 
> While it was @home, it was pretty good until the later, disastrous part. Then it has been never as good as the original @home. There was one period when I was without the net for a week. What was really infuriating though was the very frequent loss of block sync.
> 
> ...


I live in the Dufferin and Eglinton area and Rogers service here as allways been terrible with constant outages and the customer service terrible at best, we never got an appologee for the outages or an explanation for them either, after a year of this lousy service I had enough and returned to DSL where so far the longest outtage has been about a minute when my DSL router had to be rebooted due to an electrical glitch in my neighbourhood. From that day on I vowed to never have anything to do with Rogers again either Internet or TV related.


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

> I live in the Dufferin and Eglinton area and Rogers service here as allways been terrible with constant outages and the customer service terrible at best, we never got an appologee for the outages or an explanation for them either, after a year of this lousy service I had enough and returned to DSL where so far the longest outtage has been about a minute when my DSL router had to be rebooted due to an electrical glitch in my neighbourhood. From that day on I vowed to never have anything to do with Rogers again either Internet or TV related.


Rogers service seems to be much better for some people than for others - there are things that contribute to this - the amount of users in your area, how many times you have split the cable line in your house, etc.

Rogers has spent hundreds of thousands of dollars upgrading the cable throughout parts of Ontario and continues to not charge for a technician visit to a house if there are problems with an account - 

Part of my responsibilities here at Rogers are listening to customer calls - and i have to disagree that customer service is terrible at best - i also doubt that you never have received an apology for any outages.

i do urge people to call and ask for assistance if they are not satisfied with their service (for any company)



> Rogers has a 1-800 or a 1-866 number that you can call to handle problems like this (at least they do in Ottawa).


if you are having internet problems with Rogers you can call 1 888 288 4663.

if you are having cable problems there are local numbers that you can call for assistance:
toronto cable service - 416 447 3377 for instance
(if you require a number in another city you can always call the 1 888 764 3771)


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

> how many times you have split the cable line in your house,


Yep, that one got me once. HDTV set-top boxes are particularly sensitive it seems to cable splitters. I lost a few HD channels because I had a bad splitter. A Rogers tech came in changed the splitters and voila, I had all my HD channels that I lost.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

> Rogers service seems to be much better for some people than for others - there are things that contribute to this - the amount of users in your area, how many times you have split the cable line in your house, etc.
> 
> Rogers has spent hundreds of thousands of dollars upgrading the cable throughout parts of Ontario and continues to not charge for a technician visit to a house if there are problems with an account -
> 
> ...


Funny how they don't metion that your internet connection may slow down due to your neighbours also having Rogers Internet in there advertisements. My internet connection was brought in straight to my cable modem and was never split. Yes I never received an apology for outages and disruption in service even after shutting down the Rogers service I was being billed for a service that I was not receiving for up to 3 months, also on the bad service was the fact that once I did shutdown the service the tech that came to my house was suppose to take the cable out and didn't he left for lunch took the cable modem and never returned  

Sorry nothing you say will ever bring me back to Rogers.

PS: Once I waited over an hour just to talk to a service rep.

PSS: I almost forgot a friend here at work was in the area that got switched from Shaw to Rogers a few years ago, Rogers did the switch without warning him or handing out new setup instructions on how to access his internet or email.


----------

